# Need help ...GYN doc excised sigmoid mass



## Rgreen0118 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope some of you senior general surgery coders could answer the code to this situation.  My gyn doc did this at the time of of ovarian drilling.  Not sure how to code this:

Sigmoid colon bowel mass, 1-2 cm

THe small bowel mass was excised and sent to pathology for review.    (yes this is all I got)   He was taking down adhesions to get to the ovaries and notice this mass on the colon and decided to excise.

HELP!!  Is this an unlisted 44238??

thanks,
RGreen


----------



## preserene (Aug 16, 2010)

Well it is for senior surgical coders riddle!  However. I wish to know did she/he document it as sigmiodal mass ( colon) or mass from cecum- end part of small intestine because, I do not know it was from RT or LT. However so long as the sigmoid ,cecum/small bowel what ever it is ,  not opened, and it was removed from the peritoneal cavity side,during adhesiolysis- meaning it was during the adhesiolysis process, she removed it from the peritoneal side. We would look to code from peritoneal/pelvic /  uterine adnexal/ peritoneal mass, some thing just like appendix adherent to the adnexal structures and removal of it


----------



## Grintwig (Aug 17, 2010)

How about 44110?  (Excision lesion colon)
USually of course my docs remove a lesion from the colon during a colonoscopy but this code reads like what you have described


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Aug 23, 2010)

in the note he does say "sigmoid colon bowel mass, 1-2 cm".  Further it states: "Noted small sigmoid colon bowel mass on appendices epiploica that had adhesed the epiploica together."

Later in the note he states that the bowel mass was excised and stent to pathology for review.  Final comment from pathology: "SIGMOID COLON, BIOPSY:  INFARCTED AND CALCIFIED APPENDIX EPIPLOICA."
Any help you can give on this will be appreciated... not my field and do not have access to other info....

Thanks,
R Green


----------

